# Steelix Raceway Aug 24 TNT



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Help test out the new Steelix Raceway on Saturday Aug 24 for a test and tune. Doors will open at 12:00 noon, for a day of racing, will try to get a couple fat tires races in if we have the racers. track will be open all day I will have drinks and snacks. I hope to have track finished or at least raceable. Let me know if your coming over.

Slow Ed

Video of track test


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks good Ed. Hope to make it,maybe I can use one of your slow cars. Lol


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Steelix_70 said:


> Help test out the new Steelix Raceway on Saturday Aug 24 for a test and tune. Doors will open at 12:00 noon, for a day of racing, will try to get a couple fat tires races in if we have the racers. track will be open all day I will have drinks and snacks. I hope to have track finished or at least raceable. Let me know if your coming over.
> 
> Slow Ed
> 
> ...


Looks like a fast tjet!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks good for me


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Even though I am not currently working I will be on one of those vacation thingies on my harley.Have a good tnt!:freak:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there ill have to ride with al if hes says ok.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Welcome back. Keep it in the slot. We can see who wants to carpool.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Track is all done, all but reversing switch's. I got some help from Steve M on the light bridge LED's, as he made it and I just had to make the bridge part. There's pictures and some base lap times in my other Thread on the track build. Time to work on cars now. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bump.

The Loaner Lambo is all tuned up, race trim car is 6.9-7.0 lap times, hot laps the car will run 6.8. I put some extra sand bags in the trunk.

Slow Ed


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Tune those turd burglars up, I need a fast car to test with!. Mind if Joe and jeremy come? If not, ill spread the word


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bring them with, it should be fun. Like I said if we get enough we will run a couple fat tire races. I just want to give you guys sometime on the new track. I'm off all weekend so we can race as long as you want. No over nighters tho. I though Rick said you had the fast cars, if you run 71 laps on your track you should be good. 

Slow Ed


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Saturday TT*

I'll be there...
Douig


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like we should have enough for some racing. I have to work on tuning up some cars. This is fat tire day. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks to all that showed up for TNT and fat tire races. I found out I have to add a few walls as there was a few guide pins broke. Here are some picture, race results to follow.

Slow Ed


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I had 8 racers show up for some testing and races, there was 4 fat tire races and Mike Ski set fast time on all the lanes, he was the first to lay down some 6.6 lap times, thanks to Mike Block, coming all the way from Wisconsin for some racing.

Slow Ed

First Race 2 min
Mike SKi 67
Slow Ed 66
Mike B 66
Al 62
Joe 62
Steve 62
Doug 57
Darrell 55

Second Race 2 min This race there was a lot of crashes in.
Steve 65
Al 65
Slow Ed 64
Mike B 63
Mike Ski 62
Joe 61
Darrell 59
Doug 57

Third Race 2 min we had a few leave but we still raced on, and Mike Ski laid down the fast times 6.657 on White and 6.623 on Blue.
Mike Ski 68
Slow Ed 66
Al 64
Joe 62
Darrell 58

Fourth Race 3 min
Slow Ed 98
Al 95
Mike Ski 94 came in for a oil change
Joe 89
Darrell 88

Thanks to all that showed up and time for me to work on my driving.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like a real good time. nice pics.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ed put together a awesome layout! Track looks great and races better, love the colors of the table as well. Thanks for the TNT


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

All aces, Ed. From the layout design to the setup and details, this track is first-class. It's a tricky layout that makes you have to pay attention to get good results. It's also a bunch of fun to run on! Thanks to the learning curve of the racers who showed up today, Ed now knows where the crash barriers need to be....LOL. Nice job!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ty ed for a good day or racing and 4 the snacks nice track ty.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Fun time and a very good track. Thanks for having us.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like slo Ed is not so slow on the home track !


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

No I'm still slow, Al had a bad day, Mike had some car problems. I did have some extra time on the track too. They will get faster on my track, I just hope I can keep up with them. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Wasn't really bad, just not my best. They can't all be 100%


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Modest Ed*

Ed I must say you are modest and so polite. The track looks very nice and challenging. :dude:


----------

